# Rapido 9048DF Freshwater Drain Tap



## tonyhemmens (Dec 14, 2016)

I have a 2007 Rapido 9084 DF which needs a replacement freshwater drain tap. The tap sits midway down the drain pipe and has a female thread on each side. Has anyone replaced a similar tap and if so, how does one set about it?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Can you post a picture? I have a 9048DF but sounds like a different set-up.


----------

